# Top 10 Reasons to Adopt a Rescue Dog



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With so much "puppy fever" here on SM, I htought it was time to put in a plug for adopting a rescue dog instead!

Top 10 Reasons To Consider a Rescue Dog 

10) In a Word – Housebroken. With most family members gone during the work week for 8 hours or more, housetraining a puppy and its small bladder can take a while. Puppies need a consistent schedule with frequent opportunities to eliminate where you want them to. They can’t wait for the boss to finish his meeting or the kids to come home from after school activities. An older dog can “hold it” much more reliably for longer time periods and usually the Rescue has him housebroken before he is adopted. 

9) Intact Underwear. With a chewy puppy, you can count on at least ten mismatched pairs of socks and a variety of unmentionables rendered to the “rag bag” before he cuts every tooth. And don’t even think about shoes! Also, you can expect holes in your carpet (along with the urine stains), pages missing from books, stuffing exposed from couches and at least one dead remote control. No matter how well you watch them, it will happen – this is a puppy’s job! An older dog can usually have the run of the house without destroying it. 

8) A Good Night’s Sleep. Forget the alarm clocks and hot water bottles, a puppy can be very demanding at 2am and 4am and 6am. He misses his littermates and that stuffed animal will not make a puppy pile with him. If you have children, you’ve been there and done that. How about a little peace and quiet? How about an older rescue dog? 

7) Finish the Newspaper. With a puppy running amok in your house, do you think you will be able to relax when you get home from work? Do you think your kids will really feed him, clean up the messes, take him for a walk in the pouring rain every hour to get him housetrained? With an adult dog, it will only be the kids running amok, because your dog will be sitting calmly next to you while your workday stress flows away and your blood pressure lowers as you pet him. 

6) Easier Vet Trips. Those puppies need their series of puppy shots and fecals, then their rabies shot, then a trip to be altered, maybe an emergency trip or two if they’ve chewed something dangerous. Those puppy visits can add up (on top of what you paid for the dog!) Your donation to the Rescue when adopting an older pup should get you a dog with all shots current, already altered, heartworm negative and on heartworm preventative at the minimum, 

5) What You See Is What You Get. How big will the puppy be? What kind of temperament will he have? Will he be easily trained? Will his personality be what you were hoping for? How active will he be? When adopting an older dog from a Rescue, all of those questions are easily answered. You can pick large or small, active or couch potato, goofy or brilliant, sweet or sassy. The Rescue and its foster homes can guide you to pick the right match. Rescues are full of puppies who became the wrong match with their original owners as they got older! 

4) Unscarred Children (and Adults) When the puppy isn’t teething on your possessions, he will be teething on your children and yourself. Rescues routinely get calls from panicked parents who are sure their dog is biting the children. Since biting implies hostile intent and would be a consideration whether to accept a “give-up”, Rescue groups ask questions and usually find out if the dog is actually being nippy. Parents are often too emotional to see the difference, but a growing puppy is going to put everything from food to clothes to hands in their mouths. As they get older and bigger, it definitely hurts, and will be worse if they aren’t being corrected properly. Most older dogs have “been there, done that, moved on.” 

3) Matchmaker Make Me A Match. Puppy love is often no more than an attachment to a look or a color. It is not much of a basis on which to make a decision that will hopefully last 10+ years. While that puppy may have been the cutest of the litter, he may grow up to be super active (when what you wanted was a couch buddy); she may be a couch princess (when what you wanted was a tireless hiking companion); he may want to spend every waking moment in the water (while you’re a landlubber); she may want to be an “only child” (while you are intending to have kids or more animals.) Pet mismatches are one of the top reasons Rescues get “give up” phone calls. Good Rescues do extensive evaluating of both their dogs and their applicants to be sure that both dogs and family will be happy with each other until death do them part. 

2) Instant Companion. With an older dog, you automatically have a buddy that can go everywhere and do everything with you NOW. There’s no waiting for a puppy to g row up, and then hope he will like to do what you enjoy. You will have been able to select the most compatible dog: one that travels well, one that loves to play with your friends’ dogs, one with excellent house manners that you can take to your parents’ new home with the new carpet and the new couch. You can come home after a long day’s work and spend your time on a relaxing walk, ride or swim with your new best friend, rather than cleaning up after a small puppy. 

1) Bond, Rescue Dog – Bond. Dogs who have been uprooted from their happy homes, or those who have not had the best start in life are more than likely to bond very completely and deeply with their new people. Those who have lost their families through death, divorce or lifestyle change may go through a mourning process, but once attached to a new loving family, the seem to want to please to make sure they are never homeless again. Those dogs that are just learning about the good life and good people seem to bond even deeper. They know what life on the streets, life on the end of a chain – or worse – is all about and they revel and blossom in a nurturing, loving environment. Most Rescues make exceptionally affectionate and attentive pets and extremely loyal companions.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Just something I like to share. This is quote/poem I found on another website:

I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society. I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness, and betrayal. And I was angry.
"God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?" God was silent for a moment, and then spoke softly, "I have done something," was the reply. "I created you."
— Author Unknown


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing it!

There are so many wonderful Maltese out there waiting for their forever home through no fault of their own. Most times their humans just didn't consider the huge 15 year commitment they were making when they fell in love with that cute little puppy.

Then their lifestyle changed and suddenly a dog didn't fit in anymore. They moved to a place that wouldn't allow pets. Took a job that involved traveling. Had a baby. The list goes on.....

At any given time, there are usually about 150 Maltese on Petfinder still hoping to find their special person.

Could you be that person?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was so naive in the past. I remember seeing all these rescue groups for various breeds and thought I'd like to get a Maltese rescue. Then I thought... "well, who would discard a cute Maltese... of course there aren't any rescue groups for this breed." How dumb was that? I just could not imagine anyone giving one up....

However, in the last year I have known of two people who have. One was the daughter of a friend. The daughter's friend had gotten the dog from a pet store and got married and was moving out of town and in to an apartment that didn't accept dogs. So she gave the Maltese to my friend's daughter. Then my friend's daughter got married and had a baby. The Maltese was too yappy, etc. around the baby and so she called around looking for a home for her. Finally, her mother-in-law took the dog. So, the poor thing is in her 3rd home and is only about 3 years old... and she is such a sweety. I would have considered her myself but she has "white dog shaker's syndrome" and also her age was too close to Kallie's and I wanted a couple years between my two.

The other situation is with an acquaintance's family who has a Sheltie and their 13-year-old daughter wanted a Maltese and earned the money to pay for one. It was to be her dog and her responsibility. She bought it at Petland! They have no clue about puppymills, etc. 

At about 4 months the dog started marking and they had him neutered at 5 months. At six months they were looking for a home for him because supposedly the daughter didn't realize how much work it was to take care of him and she didn't want to do it anymore! I took him home to see how he got along with Kallie and the first thing he did was to mark my furniture (after just getting in from "going" outside.) Kallie was scared to death of him for some reason. The lady ended up selling him to her divorced neighbor who wanted him for his young daughter who visited once a month.... So the dog is pretty much alone until she comes, since the man works long hours and has just a housekeeper in the house daily.

So, in the last year, I've seen two unwanted Malts.... and now I am not so naive...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 16 2005, 03:01 PM
> *I was so naive in the past. I remember seeing all these rescue groups for various breeds and thought I'd like to get a Maltese rescue. Then I thought... "well, who would discard a cute Maltese... of course there aren't any rescue groups for this breed."  How dumb was that? I just could not imagine anyone giving one up....
> 
> So, in the last year, I've seen two unwanted Malts.... and now I am not so naive...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43809*


[/QUOTE]
I know what you mean. Last year when I began looking for my first malt(Peanut), I found the website for the northeastern maltese rescue. I was soooooo shocked that there was a rescue for malts, I thought exactly what you thought...who wouldn't want to keep such a cutie... but now I know better.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Mar 16 2005, 05:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Last year when I began looking for my first malt(Peanut), I found the website for the northeastern maltese rescue. I was soooooo shocked that there was a rescue for malts, I thought exactly what you thought...who wouldn't want to keep such a cutie... but now I know better.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43827
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought the same thing when I first started looking for a Maltese rescue. I found a small dog rescue in the area and they had Malts! I was so excited that I called to see if I could adopt one. I was disappointed to find that they only adopt to people with houses and fenced in yards. I mean give me a break Malts are perfect apartment dogs! But I understand they only want the best for their dogs. I would love another puppy but when it comes time for another dog it's John's decision and I don't know if he is going to go with rescue (he probably will) or a breeder. By then we will have a house and a fenced in yard so we can adopt a rescue. 
If I had gotten a rescue I wouldn't have gone to a pet store, but then again I wouldn't have my precious Fantasia either!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I know! I was interested in adopting a young male malt from the rescue before I found Peanut, but I wasn't qualified because I live in an apartment. It was sad when they said no, but I'm glad they were so serious about finding him the perfect home.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 16 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I know!  I was interested in adopting a young male malt from the rescue before I found Peanut, but I wasn't qualified because I live in an apartment.  It was sad when they said no, but I'm glad they were so serious about finding him the perfect home.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This should always be taken into consideration. You are right Malts are perfect apartment dogs. Some people live in the city and apartments their whole lives and I think a bigger picture needs to be formed. Owning a home with a fenced yard is NOT indicitive of a good home in my book. Proven responsibilty, an unscathed vet record and impeccable references are!

Robyn


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I think its wonderful that so many people adopt rescue dogs and hopefully they are nice and loving, as for me i wanted to start fresh and i got maxi at 10 weeks and on march 16th he was 18 months so its all a preference... I actually got a call yesterday from a person who adopted a 7 year old 5lb male maltese from a rescue and unfortunately he isnt getting along with her other dog she is looking for another home for him i do not know her but her friend went into this salon i go to and they called me and asked me i said i would take him for a week to see how he does with Maxi and if i run into the same problem as she is i will find him a good home so i am waiting to hear


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

That's nice of you to take him in and try and find him a good home if your situation doesn't work out for him. Sometimes Rescue dogs just need to be an only child. They need more attention than other dogs because some of them were neglected. Let us know if they give you the dog and how things go with Maxi or the new home you find for him.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+Mar 18 2005, 08:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should always be taken into consideration. You are right Malts are perfect apartment dogs. Some people live in the city and apartments their whole lives and I think a bigger picture needs to be formed. Owning a home with a fenced yard is NOT indicitive of a good home in my book. Proven responsibilty, an unscathed vet record and impeccable references are!

Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44178
[/B][/QUOTE]
I so agree.. I basically was told, get a house with a yard and you'll be considered, until then don't bother trying to rescue.







Tuffy has done nothing but thrive in my apartment and with daily walks at a huge park, where is the need for a yard? These dogs aren't supposed to live in the backyard anyway. I'm wanting a new dog right now so I've had to rule out a rescue because of that. Hopefully down the road when we do meet the requirements we'll be able to rescue.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I also live in an apartment a small building so we have easy access to the outside
anyway maxi is fine in this apartment he has plenty of room to run around i actually got rid of one of my couches so he would have more room to run around
as far as this rescue his name is Casey i havent heard from this person again yet maybe they found another home but if they call me again i will try it out with Maxi with hopes that he likes him and i get to keep him but if not i will find him a good home either way ill keep you posted!


----------

